# BC Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Public Safety Dispatcher
Institution:
*Boston College*

Location:
Chestnut Hill, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/10/2017

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Boston College Introduction*

Founded in 1863, Boston College is a Jesuit, Catholic university located six miles from downtown Boston with an enrollment of 9,150 full-time undergraduates and 4,420 graduate and professional students. Ranked 31 among national universities, Boston College has 758 full-time and 1,096 FTE faculty, 2,750 non-faculty employees, an operating budget of $956 million, and an endowment in excess of $2.2 billion.

*Job Description*

The hiring department will contact only applicants selected for interview.

Receive routine and emergency calls in the Public Safety Communications Center from the BC community requesting information or police, fire, medical and other emergency services. Using a computer aided dispatch system, determines the nature, location and priority of the request and dispatches the appropriate resources in accordance with established procedures. Monitors alarms, video security, radio and connections to state, regional and federal computer systems and radio networks. Responsible for entering, updating and retrieving information from a variety of computer systems, completing all mandated reporting requirements, and other duties may be assigned.

Application Deadline: June 21, 2017








*Requirements*

High school diploma or GED with two years work related experience or an equivalent combination of training and experience particularly in a campus environment.
He/she must be able to effectively multi-task in a stressful and time-sensitive environment.
Must be able to provide exceptional customer service, write reports and possess strong verbal and written communication skills, and proficient with using email, word documents, and other department computer systems.
He/she must have the ability to work independently and prioritize routine and emergency calls, to work under pressure and in stressful situations and show an overall commitment to the campus community.
He/she must be detail-oriented and be able to keep timely and complete logs/records/documentation, communications and other information in confidence.
He/she should be familiar with security, surveillance, and communications systems and appropriate safety precautions and procedures.
He/she must be able to work a variety of shifts to ensure 24/7 coverage.
He/she must currently possess, or must achieve within three months; CPR (BLS/HCP) certification.
Must currently possess, or must achieve within six months with department assistance, the following certifications; APCO Public Safety Telecommunicator 1, CJIS Full Access, CCURE/Genetec operator training.
*Preferred:*

Work or volunteer experience dispatching for a Police, Fire or EMS Agency. Attended APCO or equivalent courses.
Experience with DCJIS. Experience entering data on a CAD system (ARMS, IMC, or other).
One or more years as a public safety communications dispatcher in a 911 emergency operations center, police department or emergency medical services organization preferred. Knowledge of security operating systems.
This position is considered to be an Essential Personnel Position and is required to work during emergencies, holidays, weekends, day and night shifts and overtime.
No person who has been convicted of a felony or of an offense involving Chapter 94C or 209A of the Massachusetts General Laws, or similar violations in other areas, will be considered for police department employment.
Must pass a background investigation, including fingerprint supported records checks and must pass a professionally administered psychological exam and physical exam.
*Closing Statement*

Boston College conducts background checks as part of the hiring process.

Boston College is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer and does not discriminate on the basis of any legally protected category including disability and protected veteran status. To learn more about how BC supports diversity and inclusion throughout the university please visit the Office for Institutional Diversity at Office for Institutional Diversity - Boston Collegercyswbywrssssezrywtbrayzxtwztxwwdzrz.

PI98123827








*Application Information*
Contact:
Boston College

Online App. Form:
https://bc.csod.com/ats/careersite/JobDetails.aspx?id=1056&Source=HigherEdJobs


----------

